# Boz / Kangal Pups are here



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I am pretty sure this is the first Boz cross litter born in this country. Monster Malak was up all night with mamma, four pups so far, I'll call him later and find out how all are doing. Keeping fingers crossed they do well. I'm dying to see what they look like. They are out of one of his Kangal females, and his young, huge Monster male Boz. He's posted pics of him here before.

:bouncy:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so excited to see them also!!! I am sure you are pacing in the waiting room....LOL

Fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh! Now that I know, the anticipation is going to kill me. You should have just waited and posted pictures! LOL


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

How exciting. I want pictures. Are they all spoken for? I hope so. We're not quite ready to make that kind of purchase yet but would be tempted if not all spoken for.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Latest update from Brian, we are at 7, and mamma is still as big as a house!

To my knowledge they are not all spoken for. 

Brian was leaving work to head home and help his son out. Once the dust settles I'm sure he'll post pics. I told him I posted this here for him.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Dangit! I want one! Can't have one. I just bought myself a saddle and horse trailer for my birthday. Would love to have one as a Christmas present but the kids come first! 

Hmmm. Maybe he will have one or two left at the beginning of the year! Probably not though. These puppies will be spoken for before their eyes open. 

Next litter, I will be ready.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yay ! Pupppppiiieeeesssss !


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

He's at eight now, five males, three females, all uniform looking and dark bodies, and no white markings I think.... A couple of pups have deposits already, one female is headed to the great Kangal breeder, Kangal Mex in Mexico. So there are some still available, I think Brian is holding back one or two for himself, not real sure. He's going to try to come in here tomorrow when he can get on the 'puter and update. I think she is close to being finished with 'pupping' lol.... There is one photo on Facebook, he posts under his kennel name, Monster Malak, and I tagged it on my kennel page too so you can go on there and see them.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Still waiting on pictures.

Thems board rules. It's not real without proof.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Here you go....Brian's exhausted and swamped....he will try to post more tomorrow but he only has computer access at work. Be patient...all good things are worth waiting for!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Awww, how sweet. A little pile of puppies. 

How is Mom doing? Poor thing must be exhausted.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Adorable!! I see these pics and I want more and more and more and more LGD's


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWW!!! Too sweet!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Sadly, I have to report that the pups were lost after every effort to save them. Up all hours with every medical intervention eventually ended in the poor outcome.

The mother had retained a dead pup. I had started her on an antibiotic (luckily I had some from a previous vet problem). But by the time I was able to find a Vet to see her on the weekend, the pups were either infected from external exposure, or from the mastitis that developed. Taking them off the mother did not seem to have a quick enough effect to improve their health. Just to young and fragile to survive the infection. Vet said that the mother likely had the dead pup inside of her for several days prior to the premature delivery.
They sadly all passed except one female that irronically stayed healthy and strong throughout the whole ordeal. I am bottle feeding her at this point.

She will be kept if for nothing else than a pet. As to have my daughter bottle feed a pup then even mention rehoming would cast me in an unforgivable light.

But have to say that for her to remain the only healthy pup throughout, at least speaks to her immune system and strength to prosper.

Breaks my heart to have something like this happen. And hard lessons are learned. 

But thanks for the interest


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Oh, no, Brian. I am so sorry. I have lost most of a litter due to parvo. I know the heartache of nursing them around the clock and still loosing them. My heart is breaking for you.

I'm so happy to hear Mom and one pup survived.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh man...that is so sad. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am shocked  I'm glad at least one made it threw.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh no...how heartbreaking! I'm sorry.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How's Goatress? I havent seen any post. Big, Big {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} for you and Brian.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Brian


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read this. So sad! How is the little survivor doing?


----------



## libbypayne8 (Sep 17, 2008)

How sad. I can't imagine what you must be going through. At least mom is OK and you got one tough little pup. The next litter will be better I'm sure.


----------



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses....


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't post here as I don't have an LGD, but I always peek for puppies. I am so very very sorry for this loss, how heartbreaking.  Keep up the good work with the little survivor.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

oh im sorry for the loss of this litter, so much potential, such a shame.
*huge hugs*
its never easy to loose one, let alone a litter
*more hugs*


----------

